# IVF couriers



## LittleBlackCats (Nov 6, 2019)

Hi, I need to move my embryos between two London clinics, LWC and CRGH. I have three couriers acceptable to both clinics: Cryo A2B, Cryozoom and IVF Couriers. Have also had three quite different quotes for the job. And had one company on the phone (the most expensive) badmouthing one of the others! Does anyone have experience of this and can recommend any or all of these courier companies? Thank you very much in advance.


----------



## Kayjam29 (Oct 20, 2019)

We did this pre lockdown, we used Cryozoom as both clinics used them and they were recommended. The cost was £150, we didn’t really shop around if I’m honest but I can say it was a very easy process and they organised everything as soon as we gave the go ahead. I found the administrative charges from the clinics bumped up the cost of the whole process and were harder to swallow


----------



## LittleBlackCats (Nov 6, 2019)

Kayjam29 thank you for your reply. Cryozoom have actually given me the best quote and they seem perfectly professional. Good to hear of a positive experience. Yes, the clinics do manage to make a little extra at every step don't they?!


----------



## Flyby (Feb 25, 2012)

I used Cryozoom for an international transfer and they were brilliant!


----------



## LittleBlackCats (Nov 6, 2019)

Flyby that's great to know. Thank you for commenting


----------



## jennyH1 (Mar 10, 2019)

Hi guys,

We are hoping to use an IVF courier to transfer my husband's sperm to a clinic in Spain for donor egg IVF. You all seem happy with Cryozoom.

Flyby I see you used them for international also. Can I ask you guys how you contacted them? They don't seem to have a website?
Also are their any questions you think I should ask before booking them? I read somewhere that radiation in the airport or the possibility the the courier box being open can effect quality. With Cryozoom does an embriologist go with your important little package?

Thanks a mil


----------

